# Transistor help?



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi, I am looking to replace transistors in PPi PC 450. Old ones say 2n6488 and 730 right below it. I ordered a dozen of 2n6488, but they are not the same. What does 730 stand for and how can I find correct ones?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

How are the new ones different? And where did you order them from? Any pics?

The 730 is the date stamp.

Here's a link to where you could order some replacements: 2N6488G ON Semiconductor | 2N6488GOS-ND | DigiKey


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Shawn. 

I ordered a bunch from ebay, but they ohmed out to be 7.40M vs 100ohms.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Could be a "knockoff"

Digikey is the way to go! Hope it works out for ya


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks. 
I just came to realize that measuring resistance of the installed part is not the brightest idea. I need more coffee .

Thanks!


----------

